# Coil wire identification and easily available alternative suggestions.



## Stew (4/8/20)

Hi all. What is the coil wire (both types) in the image and what would you recommend as an alternative to the coil wire in the image, especially the outer one, that is easily available in South Africa. Is there a stainless steel version of wire?
Has anyone replaced mesh in this way?
Pretty quizzy about things I guess.
What would the benifits be of doing this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

Someone posted this Pic a while back on the forum I can't remember whom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Someone posted this Pic a while back on the forum I can't remember whom


As long as it's not for whom the bell tolls.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/8/20)

Stew said:


> Hi all. What is the coil wire (both types) in the image and what would you recommend as an alternative to the coil wire in the image, especially the outer one, that is easily available in South Africa. Is there a stainless steel version of wire?
> Has anyone replaced mesh in this way?
> Pretty quizzy about things I guess.
> View attachment 203190


These look like staggered fused claptons.

You can easily get SS 316L spools from some vendors still. e.g
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...cher-stainless-steel-30ft?variant=40516035398

You may need to shop around but I would venture a guess and say you need 28Awg and say 34 or 36 awg

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (4/8/20)

Christos said:


> These look like staggered fused claptons.
> 
> You can easily get SS 316L spools from some vendors still. e.g
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...cher-stainless-steel-30ft?variant=40516035398
> ...


Thanks very much. Love all the images on coil porn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (5/8/20)

Thats exactly what it is, coil porn, very often just an expression of the coil builder. Those coils have considerable mass and require a lot of power, and may not necessarily provide you a better vape, but extremely fun/frustrating to build.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> Thats exactly what it is, coil porn, very often just an expression of the coil builder. Those coils have considerable mass and require a lot of power, and may not necessarily provide you a better vape, but extremely fun/frustrating to build.


Thanks very much.


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> Thats exactly what it is, coil porn, very often just an expression of the coil builder. Those coils have considerable mass and require a lot of power, and may not necessarily provide you a better vape, but extremely fun/frustrating to build.


Exactly this... these are exceptionally skilled builders showing off their abilities. I follow some of them on instagram and in many cases the coils never see a piece of cotton. They spend hours trying to get the perfect colors for an amazing photo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Some examples...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

LOL. OK. I am learning all the time.


----------



## Stew (5/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Some examples...
> View attachment 203321
> View attachment 203322
> View attachment 203323
> ...


They are beautiful. LOL.


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/20)

Stew said:


> They are beautiful. LOL.


No argument there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TonySC (6/8/20)

Christos said:


> These look like staggered fused claptons.
> 
> You can easily get SS 316L spools from some vendors still. e.g
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...cher-stainless-steel-30ft?variant=40516035398
> ...



Not easily at all. Vapehyper is out of stock except for 40G.
I've been on the hunt for larger spools of SS that's available locally for like a year now.
It seems you have to import them yourself as no vendor seems to be willing to do so.
Donno if the coil builders on the forum might have a source but AFAIK they tend to work with NI80 and Kanthal only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/20)

TonySC said:


> Not easily at all. Vapehyper is out of stock except for 40G.
> I've been on the hunt for larger spools of SS that's available locally for like a year now.
> It seems you have to import them yourself as no vendor seems to be willing to do so.
> Donno if the coil builders on the forum might have a source but AFAIK they tend to work with NI80 and Kanthal only.


My bad. I wasn’t aware SS was so difficult to find.


----------

